# Zu doof? Kein Handbuch vorhanden?



## csiebert (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

Habe grade ISPConfig 3 installiert und bin auf den ersten Blick total begeistert!  Nun habe ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einem Handbuch oder einer Art "Anleitung" gemacht, aber nichts gefunden...!? Bin ich zu doof zum Suchen? Ein Ja akzeptiere ich nur, wenn ich einen Hinweis auf ein Handbuch erhalten ;-)

Oder gibt es in dieser Richtung nichts? :-o

Besten Dank im Voraus!

LG, Chris


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2010)

Es gibt zur Zeit noch kein benutzerhandbuch. Die meisten Funktionen sollten sich aber auch so erschließen


----------



## planet_fox (27. Juli 2010)

Schau mal hier

http://www.ispc-wiki.org/


----------



## csiebert (27. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, das Wiki ist schon mal ein guter Anfang. Wobei mir ein Handbuch, auf das man auch die Kunden hinweisen könnte, lieber wäre 

Aktuell stehe ich vor dem problem, dass ich einen Kunden eingerichtet habe, dieser möchte eine Subdomain einrichten, und diese Subdomain soll auf einen Unterordner im www-root verweisen. Egal, welche Einstellung ich vornehme, es funktioniert nicht. Kann mir da einer helfen? Stehe auf dem Schlauch...

Chris


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn eine Subdomain einen eigenen Ordner haben soll, dann legst Du dafür einfach eine neue Website an und keine subdomain. Eine Subdomain nimmst Du nur, wenn die Subdomain auf den Hauptordner des Webs zeigen soll oder aber auf eien URL umgeleitet wird. Umleitungen auf Unterordner kriegt apache nicht so richtig hin bzw. das funktioniert nur sonage Du kein CMS mit eigener .htaccess datei in den Unterordner installieren willst. Also einfach immer eine neue Website anlgene, wenn ein eigener ordner benötigt wird.

Also klick auf neue website, trage sub.domain.com in das Domain Feld ein und klicke auf speichern.


----------



## csiebert (27. Juli 2010)

verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich dann auch für jede subdomain einen neuen ftp-benutzer anlegen muss und der ftp-benutzer meiner hauptdomain keine chance hat, an den ordner der subdomain zu kommen?

wenn ja, wie funktioniert die funktion umleitung, und was hat es mit den redirect-typen auf sich?


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2010)

> verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich dann auch für jede subdomain einen  neuen ftp-benutzer anlegen muss und der ftp-benutzer meiner hauptdomain  keine chance hat, an den ordner der subdomain zu kommen?


das ist ja auch so zu empfehlen. Außer Du willst alle websites auf einbmal verlieren, wenn die nächste Sicherheitslücke in irgend einem cms Modul auftaucht 



> wenn ja, wie funktioniert die funktion umleitung, und was hat es mit den redirect-typen auf sich?


http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------



## csiebert (28. Juli 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> das ist ja auch so zu empfehlen. Außer Du willst alle websites auf einbmal verlieren, wenn die nächste Sicherheitslücke in irgend einem cms Modul auftaucht


damit müsste ich dann leben... meine frage, bzw. mein problem, rührt von folgendem her:

ich habe mein www-root. darin einen unterordner www, einen unterordner conf und noch diverse andere. in dem ordner conf habe ich dann diverse dateien, die u.a. sql-daten enthalten und per include aus dateien in den anderen ordner eingebunden werden (include('../conf/sql.php.inc').

früher habe ich confixx und syscp genutzt, da war das kein problem. da konnte ich ein web anlegen, konnte in dem entsprechenden www-root unterordner anlegen und diese dann auch als subdomains des jeweiligen webs verwenden. so konnte ich an einer stelle meine inc-dateien ablegen und die aus den anderen unterordnern includen.

wie kann ich das mit ispconfig jetzt am besten umsetzen?

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2010)

Ganz einfach, Du legst an beliebiger Stelle im dateisystem Deines Servers einen inc Ordner and und includest dann von doert die Dateien. Dfür muss man die doch nichts ins web legen. Eeher im Gegenteil, es ist nicht zu empfehlen sie ins web zu legen. Dann fügst Du den Pfad zu dem gemeinsamen include Ordner einfach mit : getrennt zum open_basedir Pfad unter Optionen der Webseite hinzu.

Sag beim nächsten mal besser einfach gleichdem was Du machen willst, mit Webseiten in Unterordnern hat Din Problem näcmlich überhaupt nichts zu tun


----------



## csiebert (28. Juli 2010)

hi till  danke für die antwort. aber wenn ich jetzt für jeden kunde, der auf dem server gehostet werden soll, einen ordner einrichten muss, auf den er dann auch noch ftp-zugang erhalten muss, dann wird der aufwand so groß, dass ich das nicht mehr steuern kann. das chaos ist vorprogrammiert 

auch wenn du von meiner idee nicht überzeugt bist - lässt sich das mit ispconfig trotzdem umsetzen?

danke und gruß, chris


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2010)

Ist alles bereits oben beantwortet. Du kannst mit oder ohne zentralen include ordner arbeiten. geht beides.  Hat aber grundsätzlich nichts mit Umleitungen von webs zu tun.

Subdomains kannst Du trotzdem umleiten wenn Du willst, siehe Link oben. Die Einstellunegn zu rewrite rules kannst Du ja ganz einfach in ISPConfig vornehmen.

Z.B. Umleitung in Unterverzeichni test, Einstellungen:

rewrite typ: noflag
Ordner: /test/

Du darfst dann halt nur keine weiteren .htaccess Datein in /test/ anlegen.


----------



## csiebert (28. Juli 2010)

ah, ok, nun hab ich es durchblickt... hab es so eingerichtet, wie von dir angegeben, erhalten dann aber unter der subdomain, trotz vorhandener index.htm, einen 403 fehler, und im errorlog findet sich:

[Wed Jul 28 11:23:04 2010] [error] [client 91.5.193.4] client denied by server configuration: /dev/

was habe ich verkehrt gemacht?


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2010)

Falscher Verzeichnisname. /dev/ ist unter Linux ein Systemverzeichnis. Wenn apacche den Verzeichnisnamen findet, versucht es das Systemverzeichnis /dev/ zu nehmen und nicht das dev Verzeichnis des Webs. Du must also entweder einen anderen Verzeichnisnamen nehmen oder aber wenn es unbedingt /dev/ sein soll dann musst Du den kompletten Pfad, also /var/www/cleints........./web/dev/ angeben.


----------



## csiebert (28. Juli 2010)

an was man nicht so alles denken muss  ich habe das verzeichnis in develop umbenannt, und nun klappts.

vielen dank!


----------

